# Song accidentally deleted from iPod touch won't sync



## MilkAndCookies (Mar 11, 2011)

I accidentally did the "swipe to delete" action on my iPod touch to delete a song. The song is still in my iTunes library, plays fine and is checked, yet it won't sync back to the iPod. How do I get it back on?


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

Try downloading it from the iTunes store on your iPod.
This is quite a common glitch as both my brother and I have had it happen to us.
Hope this helps,
Nat


----------

